# Reproductor multimedia para TV



## Pelelalo (Ene 1, 2011)

Mu guenas, andaba mirando algun reproductor multimedia para poder ver en la TV las series y peliculas descargadas de internet y les agradecería recomendaciones de productos. 

No necesito memoria interna en el reproductor, ya que tengo disco duro usb y con un simple pendrive veo la peli o la serie que quiero. Paso de dejar peliculas o series almacenadas en el hdd. Esto también me baja el precio (ya se sabe; la crisis).

Al ser de cáceres he mirado en el CarrofourOnline y he visto un zappa, pero mirando por internet me lo desaconsejan muchisimo. Asi que esperaba que ustedes me recomendaran alguno con envío a España y a ser posible 72 horas. (los reyes tienen mucha prisa).

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 1, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://blog.fnac.es/experto/media-player-sin-disco-duro-para-television/
tal es es lo que deseas: 
http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1910551 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 2, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Mira aquí: http://blog.fnac.es/experto/media-player-sin-disco-duro-para-television/



Por lo que veo no soy el único que desea este tipo de enredos.



elaficionado dijo:


> tal es es lo que deseas:
> http://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=1910551
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



El link hacia el reproductor no me da resultados. De todos modos es un poco más caro que uno que tengo entre manos.

Gracias elaficionado


----------



## DanielU (Ene 2, 2011)

WDTV Live, ASUS O!Play


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 2, 2011)

DanielU dijo:


> WDTV Live, ASUS O!Play



De western digital he visto el siguiente: 

http://www.carrefouronline.carrefou...=no&nivel_desplegado=nivel12&itemId=131100620

me han hablado muy bien de él. Aunque normalmente lo que veo son las series de seriesyonkies y supongo que no están en HD, luego, merece la pena?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola.

No es necesario tener una TeVe HD, si la pelicula de 4x3 se puede ver en una TeVe normal, y la de HD se ven con las franjas negras en la TeVe normal.
Tengo pensado comprarme *Nationite HDVP-2*, cuesta algo más de $100 USA en mi país.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Pero, primero debo recuperarme de los gastos recientes, por lo que no será pronto.


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 2, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No es necesario tener una TeVe HD, si la pelicula de 4x3 se puede ver en una TeVe normal, y la de HD se ven con las franjas negras en la TeVe normal.



ya el tema es si merece la pena pagar 40€ más que por un reproductor Zappa (del que no he visto buenas criticas, dicho sea de paso).

El que mencionas también está muy bien. Echare un vistazo a ver si lo puedo conseguir por aquí y el precio.

Al final me he acercado al carrefour y tenian el WD HD asi que lo he pillado. Ya os contaré como me va, o más bien como le va a la novia, que al fin y al cabo es un regalo de melchor para ella.


----------

